# Queens Day Fishing



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=forum_body>*HOPEDALE Report CAPT. GENE DUGAS*
Got the docks cleaned up after Hurricane Ike. My Wife Angela took a ride with me to put the boat back in the slip Thursday and do little fishing to see what was up in the marsh. Headed out around 10:30 for short midday scouting run. Hit some places to check on the reds and found them and the drums were eager to bite. Kept a few for dinner and released a bunch. Angela put some nice resxand one big drum in the boat. We left them bitting to be home in time before the kid?s got home from <NOBR>school</NOBR>. The fishing is going to be great so Give me a call and come catch?em. . CAPT. GENE DUGAS RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES 985-640-0569


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Great job there Capt. Looks like ya gat a winner there and a good fish to.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah I would say that shes a keeper! oke

Looks like some fat blackies are starting to show up.


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Trophy! The catch of my life!


----------

